# A trunk full



## fernballan (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## woodchucker (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow, that's a nice cache.  I like the Wood moisture sensor.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 31, 2017)

100 Krona for all of it?   
Very nice purchase.  Too bad I am half a world away in California or I would ask to buy a portion of it.
Your English is excellent, far better than the few words I know in Swedish, learned as a young boy in Minnesota.
What is your given name, fernballan, if you don't mind me asking?
And that is a very high compliment on this site...


----------



## brino (Oct 31, 2017)

Motherload!
Wow, what a pile of stuff.
Congratulations.
-brino



Edit:

Those vise jaws are really interesting....I guess you put some pins in the holes according to the colour-coded map and then you can clamp at different angles....is that right?

What are the blue and yellow Marposs things? (one has a broken knob)
Thanks!


----------



## fernballan (Oct 31, 2017)

brino said:


> Motherload!
> Wow, what a pile of stuff.
> Congratulations.
> -brino
> ...



Marposs E4
Its 3 singel probe (inkotor) and 2 for 2 porobes  and one for collecting data You can connect up to seven measuring tools


Modular electronic measurement display system for the processing and the display of measurements provided by simple or complex gauging equipments.

As a single unit, it can be used with TESTAR full-bridge (LVDT) Red Crown pencil probes, manual plugs M1, manual rings M4, snap gauges Quick Snap; with Quick Set bench type gauges it can be expanded into a powerful electronic processing system,capable of displaying more complex geometric measurements.

It is available in three basic configurations, each having standard and optional features: 

single-channel module with one input channel, that can be used with single transducer gauges;
dual-channel module with two input channels, also capable to display sum and difference of the measurements of two transducers;
operator module, that can be connected to two dual-channel modules for the arithmetic processing of a maximum of four transducer signals.
It is supplied with 101 LED bargraph display, equipped with adjustable tolerance indicators. As an option programmable LED tolerance indicators on the front panel, to show part status (oversize, within size, undersize) are available.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 31, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> 100 Krona for all of it?
> Very nice purchase.  Too bad I am half a world away in California or I would ask to buy a portion of it.
> Your English is excellent, far better than the few words I know in Swedish, learned as a young boy in Minnesota.
> What is your given name, fernballan, if you don't mind me asking?
> And that is a very high compliment on this site...


 
Thanks bob!
No more like 3000 Kronor. I have some relatives who emigrated Minnesota and north dakota, similar to sweden I think


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 1, 2017)

Did you use your tank to rob a precision tool store?


----------

